# Unscharfe Suche



## Söhlde (13. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ist wahrscheinlich 'ne blöde Frage, aber trotzdem stelle ich sie. Bei einer Oracle-DB gibt es eine phonetische Suche, wenn ich recht informiert bin. Gibt es eine Beschreibung, wie man so eine Suche in einer Interbase (Firebird)-DB realisiert? Wenn ja, ist es sicherlich zu kompliziert und zu umfangreich, für einen Anfänger wie mich!
Wäre über Auskünfte trotzdem dankbar.

FH aus Söhlde


----------



## Norbert Eder (13. April 2004)

Such mal ein wenig im Google nach dem SoundEx-Algorithmus. Mit dem kannst das recht einfach lösen. Wie es um die Programmierung einer Interbase-DB aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht helfen dir untenstehende Links:

SoundEx mit VB 

Diskussionsrunde SoundEx 

Nitro


----------



## Hubivan (16. April 2007)

Hi, 
ich hab momentan ähnliche Aufgaben zu lösen, dabei bin ich über folgende Sachen gestolpert 

Zum Thema Soundex (eher für Englische Sprache geeignet)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soundex


Oder dann eine verbesserte Variante die für den deutschen Sprachraum entwickelt wurde -> Kölner Verfahren (hier werden auch Laute wie ä,ö,ü und ß sowie deren alternativschreibweisen ae, ue, oe besser berücksichtigt)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kölner_Verfahren

Beide Algorithmen können mit ein paar verschachtelten if abfragen etc recht einfach nachgebaut werden.
Um das Kölner Verfahren besser zu verstehen, solltest du vorher den Artikel zu Soundex lesen, da sich der Kölner Artikel (indirekt) teilweise darauf bezieht.


----------

